# :(



## KMJBandmooch (Jan 8, 2012)

Woke up this morning, and went to check on my lil Chili Pepper.... he got stuck in one of the little island things that i had and died....

I'm so sorry lil Chili Pepper, If I had have known that one of you guys could get stuck in there I never would have got it in the first place.

I'll miss you sweety..


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Aww I'm so sorry 

R.I.P. <3


----------



## CaseyA (May 2, 2012)

Oh no, I'm sorry. RIP Chili.

If you don't mind, what exactly did he get caught in? It could be a warning to the rest of us to avoid that item.


----------



## KMJBandmooch (Jan 8, 2012)

I got a cave(swim throught thingy at walmart that had an anchor on it and pink coral. Im pretty sure chili got stuck, otherwise he just didnt understand how to get out and suffocated........


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss! R.I.P Chili Pepper(cute name btw!)!


----------



## ab420 (Mar 27, 2012)

Sorry to hear for your loss


----------



## CaseyA (May 2, 2012)

KMJBandmooch said:


> I got a cave(swim throught thingy at walmart that had an anchor on it and pink coral. Im pretty sure chili got stuck, otherwise he just didnt understand how to get out and suffocated........


How sad. I'm so sorry.

Thanks for the tip. I'll be sure to avoid those now!


----------



## ab420 (Mar 27, 2012)

Years ago I had a Rafael Catfish (he was GORGEOUS!) Only came out at night and "talked" all the time with this strange clicking noise. Anyways, we had a fake tree stump and he got stuck in it one day. I had to pull him out with my hands - the only problem is, those fish are covered in little spikes and barbs. My hand was all raw and cut up, but I was able to rescue him! Here's a pic I found online of one for reference - those little spikes are rough:


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

ab420 said:


> Years ago I had a Rafael Catfish (he was GORGEOUS!) Only came out at night and "talked" all the time with this strange clicking noise. Anyways, we had a fake tree stump and he got stuck in it one day. I had to pull him out with my hands - the only problem is, those fish are covered in little spikes and barbs. My hand was all raw and cut up, but I was able to rescue him! Here's a pic I found online of one for reference - those little spikes are rough:


Ok, I am not getting one of those evil looking things. D:


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Thank you for letting us know what the decoration was. I am actually heading to walmart and I will be buying stuff for my tank so it is nice to keep that item in mind. 

Again, so sorry about your little guy.


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

KMJBandmooch said:


> Woke up this morning, and went to check on my lil Chili Pepper.... he got stuck in one of the little island things that i had and died....
> 
> I'm so sorry lil Chili Pepper, If I had have known that one of you guys could get stuck in there I never would have got it in the first place.
> 
> I'll miss you sweety..


Oh no! I'm very sorry!


----------



## aqua001 (Jan 13, 2012)

I'm sorry. BTW,ab420, Rafael looks interesting lol.


----------

